# What are some fun things to do with 2 grandsons ages 15 and 17?



## Landry (Jun 21, 2012)

When my two grandsons were younger we would always spend a lot of time together. But as time went on and they grew older I feel like we are drifting apart. What are some fun things I could do with these 2 that won't bore them to death.]


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 24, 2012)

Metal detecting can be fun, around old ruins or the beach. camping out, during weekends or school holidays. the trouble is at that age they tend to want to be with their friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2012)

Fishing is always fun, especially saltwater fishing for the big ones.  Not sure it's possible where you live.  It's hard when they're that age, they need something exciting that pumps up their adrenalin.  Is there anything they're particularly interested in?


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 5, 2013)

I mentioned this on another thread. Look into volunteer opportunities in your area. Mine have helped with delivering meals, at a local soup kitchen, Toys for Tots, and at a local store that that raises money for abused and neglected children in our area. last Christmas they dressed up as elfs and helped Santa Claus give out gifts to needy children in our area. They loved it, and the benefit to them has been fantastic.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

Drifting away is a natural passage for teens and I think just being available for them when they need us is best.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 16, 2013)

Maby, if you ask them, they might tell you, maby they won't!
You can never go wrong introducing them to  a couple of girls in your neighbourhod!
That will keep them visiting you, frequently!!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 17, 2013)

Landry said:


> When my two grandsons were younger we would always spend a lot of time together. But as time went on and they grew older I feel like we are drifting apart. What are some fun things I could do with these 2 that won't bore them to death.]


\\

I totally relate to your problem. I spent almost every Sat of every week with my 2 g'children, so many ways to entertain them when they were small.  But as my g'son got older, it became more and more challenging.   Fact is, we no longer have much in common so far as spending the day together and doing things we both enjoy. Depending on points of interest in your area, there may be a few day trip type things or as mentioned above, fishing -- but I don't enjoy that at all!  

RJ was my first g'child, worshipped the ground he walked on, and I've tried so hard to keep a strong bond going.  It just gets more and more challenging every year.  Movies and card & board games are some of our choices, but we can rarely agree on films and I end up watching something I'm not remotely interested in.  Oh, and he loves to go to Chinese buffets, but how often can you do that???!!

As for my g'daughter, it's exactly the opposite.  We could spend wks together and never get bored. We love shopping, visiting friends, eating out, watching movies we rent for $1.00, and we enjoy the same type movies since she's willing to move beyond teeny bopper types.  No other way to say it, teenage girls are just easier to entertain, but I'll be anxious to hear what others have to say about entertaining our dear boys.  Good luck!

I wish I could be more help.  Not sure where you're from, but cold weather makes it even tougher here in the most of the US, since you can't do outside things.  Good luck!  Hopefully you'll get some ideas here.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Drifting away is a natural passage for teens and I think just being available for them when they need us is best.



So glad to hear that from a guy who has lived through it, especially since I'm in the same boat as Landry.  I think it's excellent advice and I probably need to quit trying so hard to "entertain" him.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 28, 2018)

i have the same problem with my grandson-we use to have the best time together untill he turned 16 now i am lucky if he says hey granma---he is now 26----o well


----------



## Iodine (Jan 28, 2018)

There is no doubt they do enjoy spending time with people their own age.  I wish it weren't like that but it often is.  I do have one on one long involved talks with them occasionally  and those are really special times.  I just have to wait till they are in the mood to talk though.  Maybe you could ask them if there is any activity they'd enjoying doing?  I have one grand-daughter who likes to croquet.  I could sit and croquet with her but really, that would bore me to death. Sometimes I sit by her and read while she croquets and has a movie on.  If she's in a talkative mood, then we talk. 

This is an interesting topic.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Just toss a football around.  Or play catch with a baseball.

That's always fun.

And if they have never tried golf, go to a driving range.  They supply clubs.  Just bang out a few balls.  That's fun.

Too cold out.  Go play some pool somewhere.  Anything that involves competition appeals to young guys.

Even darts.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2018)

This thread is almost 6 yrs old.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 29, 2018)

6 year old thread.

Offer to babysit.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 29, 2018)

I now have an 18 and 14 yr old grandson ...those are the oldest ones.  I just watched the 14 yr old for a week while my Daughter and SIL took an adult vacation.

its harder to find things to do with them than the younger ones but I took him to a movie and I also took him to hit golf balls on the weekend because he's on a golf team...then we had a nice lunch out.
I have played chess with him but not this time.  It's not easy because they're into their iPhones and x box games. 

He was in school so didn't have that much time with him


----------



## hearlady (Feb 3, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> 6 year old thread.
> 
> Offer to babysit.


Now that is funny


----------

